# FS: 90 gal Hagen tank, stand, top, glasstops, light REDUCED PRICE, NEEDS TO GO!



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi there, 

Selling a mint 90 gal Hagen tank setup. 

Setup includes: 

90 gal tank
Black stand and top
Glass tops for the tank
4 foot florescent light strip with a powerglo bulb. 

Setup is less than a 1.5 years old. Everything is in mint condition, no scratches at all. 
SOLD!!!!!


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

bumpp, prices r obo!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I like your arowana , did you sell that one?


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Snow, I did sell the arowana *tears*


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

bbbbump ittt upp


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

buy me now


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

buy buy buy


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thats an awesome deal, I have the same tank for 10 years and its still good


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

bumpz again


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

price lowered . . . bump


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

price lowered again! needs to go!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

really nice and clean setup , smoking deal as well [email protected]!


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Tank and filter have been drained and cleaned. Ready for pick up! Come get it


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

offer me something


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

FX5 is SOLD


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Price reduced!!!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow killer deal


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

tank is sold


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------

